# Two Vicious illegal aliens rape young girl, she's found in bathtub naked.



## Wolfmoon (Oct 10, 2010)

Two Vicious illegal aliens rape young girl, she's found in bathtub naked. 

Paraphrased, IMO:

Girl, 14, raped by a pair of Vicious illegal aliens from Honduras, No Speeky English...

Horseshoe Bay, Tex. -- A 14 year old girl went to a party with her cousin. The kids left and the girl was in the room alone, with two illegal aliens and they assaulted her. She told her mother and the police that they had raped her against her will. Anibal Escobar, 19, and Anael Martinez, 22 are allegedly charged with felony charges of aggravated sexual assault.

The young girl was later found by her cousin in the bathtub, probably trying to was the stench off. Her cousin helped the naked girl out of the tub and took her home. 

The police had to call in translators at the taxpayers expense because neither illegal alien spoke English. Since, the illegal aliens only knew the language of love. They are horny devils. "The investigation is continuing and may result in additional charges."

*SOURCE:*

"Police: Illegal Immigrants Raped 14-Year-Old Texas Girl at July 4th Party"
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/07/13/police-illegal-immigrants-rape-year-old-texas-girl-july-th-party/?test=latestnews


Honduran Immigrants Charged with Raping Teen
http://www.myfoxaustin.com/dpp/news/local/honduran-immigrants-charged-with-raping-teen-071210-ktbcw


----------



## Intense (Oct 10, 2010)

Low Life, Dirt Bags should grow old in jail.


----------



## Terry (Oct 10, 2010)

I bet they beat the rape charges...in that they didn't speak English so they didn't understand the word NO


----------



## Intense (Oct 10, 2010)

Terry said:


> I bet they beat the rape charges...in that they didn't speak English so they didn't understand the word NO



It seems nobody at the party spoke English. Doesn't effect the harm to innocent life though. Where Bureaucracy fails,hopefully street justice will prevail. A rose by any name.


----------



## Terry (Oct 10, 2010)

OH I don't condone their action what so ever, it is just the progressive lawyers and judges these days...they want these kind on the street.


----------



## Intense (Oct 10, 2010)

Terry said:


> OH I don't condone their action what so ever, it is just the progressive lawyers and judges these days...they want these kind on the street.



Like it gives them purpose, in their little warped progressive minds. The streets probably won't be as forgiving.


----------



## Tank (Oct 10, 2010)

Rape is a form of courtship in Mexico


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 10, 2010)

*IMO, evidently in America, you can't take children to adult drinking parties and watch them be raped.*

More good family values.

The Plot Thickens:

Cousin charged in teens rape 
http://highlandernews.com/news/2-charged-sexual-assault-teen/8042499/

Ms. Reyna Marie Ramirez, 23, the cousin of the rape victim was arrested for charges of abandoning or endangering a child, a second-degree felony. 

"The incident occurred after a night of drinking and party hopping. Police said Ramirez walked in on her cousin being sexually assaulted in a bathroom of the residence but did not intervene."

.


----------



## Intense (Oct 10, 2010)

Wolfmoon said:


> *IMO, evidently in America, you can't take children to adult drinking parties and watch them be raped.*
> 
> More good family values.
> 
> ...



It's kinda like a bad Jerry Springer Rerun.


----------

